# is it worth trying again



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi a bit of advice needed i have ds 8 from my 2nd ivf and i have egg shared 3 times all bfn i just cant understand if i have done it once why cant it happen again. I did find out the clinic that i did the 3 es at was at the bottom forsuccess rates so we are thinking we may have one last shot at the clinic where we got bfp with ds we always get plenty of eggs 2o plus , we always get 9o percent fertilization and embryos are 8 cell grade 2 with some fragmentation have any of u had failure like this and gone on to have bfp or could it be that my embies are always grade 2  1 been perfect.Any advice most welcome luv gac xxxx ps im 34


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi we are similare ages & after so many failures myself i am going into my last ever chance with 2 frosties thinking "why am i bothering its never going to work"  but actually i have this tiny bit of hope deep down inside of me that it will work and i will get my dream.

there is always a chance,  i know all clinics have different success rates but at the end of the day it is just one huge throw of the dice.  all my tx's have been at the same place so i am at a loss as to why it worked once but not the other times.  if you do have the chance for one last shot, and are mentally, physically & emotionally able to do it again, then why not take it at the clinic where you had your BFP?  if you didnt you would always wonder "what if..?"

why dont you join the hoping for another miracle cycle buddies thread?  there are lots of us with similare experiences and even a few recent BFP's to keep your hopes going.

see you there..?



mo x


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

sorry its not called hoping for another miracle cycle buddies but "another miracle 11"

mo x


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

thanks mo i guess your right if we dont try we will never know its gonna take us a year to save up  but this will be our last time .Ihope we both get our much wanted siblings for our miracles. luv gacxxxx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

gac, even if you dont cycle for a while, come and join us anyway. x


----------

